# How many Threadfin Rainbows in 10 Gallons?



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Mini-Bump!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Threadfins are pretty active and boisterous, from what I've heard and seen. I've never kept them myself. I wouldn't really keep more than 5, for the sake of space, in a 10gl, and that seems like a low number in itself, already. 
Remember, 10 gls is the empty volume of water when the tank has nothing in it.
I've always wanted to keep these fish though, considering they're relatively cheap in stores at only $2/ea


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

When i had several i just fed them the hikari micro pellets. and that was it. i threw in other food which they may have eaten but as you stated it was way too small for their mouth. the best part of them is when they flare their fins or "battle"


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would say about 12 in a planted 10g will be fine, I would also only feed them nls grow pellets.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

WOAH, A range of 7 is huge. I would like more input before any more input, because both are too far away to make a proper decision yet...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I ordered them for the store and NOBODY bought them. So I had 20 in a 10g with only a sponge filter for a year until I sold the whole batch for 25 dollars. Lol


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Personally I think there can be some jading for fish sellers (and thats understandable). Overcrowding happens because of cost/space/convenience issues in a store. Its also assumed its a short term space. It comes down to keeping the fish 'alive' and in an enviroment in which their stress won't kill them, and they will recover. Keeping them HAPPY never enters the equation.


You can keep a dog on a chain in the yard for 3/4 of its life...and it will live for years and years... but I personally wouldn't. Nor do I condone it. Many do it though. And many people dont even blink at it.

There are others who would spare nothing on their pampered pet, beyond need or desire of the pet. 

you 'might' get 12 rainbows to 'survive' in 10 gal...but thats not what I personally think fishkeeping is about. 

I like super happy little guys who wiggle fast when they see me, and dart and play all day with a few social arguements every once in a while.

5 sounds like a very reasonable number for keeping them AND you happy.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

@zavikan
These fish school. How is 5 a fair school amount? Isn't a too small school just as "unfair" to the species?!


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

5 is fairly widely accepted as the minimum acceptable school size. As I assure you, having 12 threadfins in a 10 gal is widely accepted as heavy overcrowding.

you have to consider all parameters. Cutting it close and stepping over the line is often a gray area. So we try to be conservative and stay in the black and white on as many parameters as possible. Unfortunately in a 10 gallon tank, pretty much every parameter is 'cutting it close'.

Because of this, having the school size be small (gray area) is far better then having the tank be 2x over crowded (black black area).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

zavikan said:


> 5 is fairly widely accepted as the minimum acceptable school size. As I assure you, having 12 threadfins in a 10 gal is widely accepted as heavy overcrowding.
> 
> you have to consider all parameters. Cutting it close and stepping over the line is often a gray area. So we try to be conservative and stay in the black and white on as many parameters as possible. Unfortunately in a 10 gallon tank, pretty much every parameter is 'cutting it close'.
> 
> Because of this, having the school size be small (gray area) is far better then having the tank be 2x over crowded (black black area).


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black area ehh? Ok. Whatever you say. 

RcScRs good luck bro, let me know how it works out.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

SearunSimpson said:


> considering they're relatively cheap in stores at only $2/ea


Cheap?!!!??? I'd really love to shop in your town where you're finding Threadfin Rainbows @ $2.00 a pop!

Even from cheaper mailorder suppliers, I've paid $4.50 each. _Then_ add on the cost of shipping. In local stores here they generally run around $7.99 each. Perhaps you 're thinking of another fish?

I kept Threadfins in a 10 gallon with shrimp. I had eight in the tank. They were in there six months before I moved them. Now that I was able to obtain another eight, they're in a 20g.

This is the longest that I have been able to keep them alive and happy.  They do not do well in mixed community tanks with fish that are greedy, aggressive feeders. (Unless you could somehow figure out how to target feed them?) Sometimes, even the NLS Grow pellets are too small. Perhaps not so much for adults, but sometimes you may get smaller specimens to start with. I've watched them take food into their mouths, then spit it back out because they can not swallow it. As small as their mouths are, their throats are even smaller! 

Now that I'm keeping Apistogrammas and raising fry, I always keep a culture of microworms growing. I feed this to the Threadfins as well. They seem very excited and happy to chase down all these very tiny, tiny worms. Microworms are very easy to culture.

I also feed them flake food - just crushed first between my fingers. Pellets too, I crush and break up first. The shrimp get to clean up the bigger chunks and the Threadfins pick at the smaller bits. I found this combo - shrimp & Threadfins to work perfectly.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't keep them in a 10 gal at all. I have a few in 20 and it's minimal. They need to be able to escape aggressive family members. I feed mine daphnia, shaved bloodworms/spirulina brineshrimp, and crushed flake.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Heavily planted gives a lot of room for stocking and aggression issues.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

^^To each their own, but there just isn't a lot of room in a 10gal.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Agree to disagree?


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Some great comments everyone. Personally, I feel that 12 in a 10 gallon is really too much as well. I have 12 fish in a 20 gallon in that same sort of size and I'd say my tank is pretty much fully stocked, considering that the fish do a fair bit of chasing and are displaying breeding behaviour. If it were me (and I LOVE those threadfins...hoping to get my hands on some for my 55 gallon set-up) I'd put in 5 or 6 and maybe an otto or 2 for algae control. Never kept them myself, but maybe you could even do a few shrimp with the threadfins instead.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I dunno maybe its me folks. I feel if you maintain good water quality there is no issue with a lot of fish, especially in a species system.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd go with 5 or 6....12 is too many. 

If you heavily plant the tank to reduce aggression, it's that much more space you're losing...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright have it your way, I've done it though and I know it works really well. Speaking out of experience not theory.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I only suggested around 5 or so given the size of the tank (10gls, when empty).
I would highly suggest keeping them in a bigger school, but I don't see it feasible or acceptable in a 10gl (empty). 

And yes, there is only one store around here that has excellent prices.
Her name is April, and she actually runs a pet grooming business, as well as breeds/raises Discus. Because she has access to fish suppliers, she has set up a small 'shop' in which she orders in fish for other hobbyists and charges minimal.
Threadfins, Gertrudaes, CPD's, rcs, cardinal tetras, rummy nose tetras, pretty much every type of popular smaller fish, is only $2/ea, and if you want around 10 or so, she just takes good sized scoops in the tank with the net and goes "well, there's at least ten in there, probs more- I'll just charge you for the ten...so, I guess thats $20?".
Best store ever.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

So would 6 be acceptable? I always find even numbers to be better...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea its fine.


----------

